# Looking for someone who sells Rockford Fosgate



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Specifically this:
Subaru Drive Performance - Subaru Partner Rockford Fosgate Enhances Audio in the 2017 Impreza (dp13.3)

https://parts.subaru.com/p/Subaru_2017_Impreza/Audio-Upgrade-Kit/67799909/H630SFL000.html

I am trying to get some info on the amp and the DSP part.


----------

